# Sookie got more points!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great pix! Sookie looks like a very happy dog.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOHOO! How many points has she got now? She's gonna look HOT when she grows out some. It suits her and you did a really good job.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations!

And really nice job showing her! From the pictures it looks like you and Sookie are the pros in the ring. Yeah!!!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is lovely! Great job showing her and the clip looks great too! Can't wait to hear about her next points._


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! We have 3 points now. The last 2 were considered a major and you only need one in Canada. So that part is done! I have to spend some time studying her new clip. I think the rosettes are a little bit small etc. That kind of stuff seems to never end. Always tweaking! The next show is the beginning of November. She will look awsome by then. 

Thanks for the nice compliments about my handling. I started as a junior and really watch handlers and do the same. I always worry that I'm doing something wrong if we don't place. Politics play too much of a role. And thats usually the case. I appreciate compliments because it means it's not ME costing her points! 

I had a handler tell me my clip was too extreme and was lucky I didn't get booted out of the ring. I think I did a really good job on her puppy clip. It's the first one I've done. These head games make me crazy! Always second guessing yourself. You all give me confidence, so THANK YOU!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, lesson #1, if a handler takes the time to criticize your dog/trim, it means you are a contender, wink, wink.

She looks lovely and you look great too, I love your blue outfit, just stunning against the white coat!

She looks very nice in her conti, can't wait to see pictures when her coat fills in a bit more. It's so hard having to wait a few months to grow coat before going back in the ring isn't it!

I had to giggle at the picture of "you" in the fountain!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

vtomblin said:


> I had a handler tell me my clip was too extreme and was lucky I didn't get booted out of the ring. I think I did a really good job on her puppy clip. It's the first one I've done. These head games make me crazy! Always second guessing yourself. You all give me confidence, so THANK YOU!



Sounds like the handler was miffed that your puppy beat his or her dog.  The clip looked fabulous. Sookie's rear end is wonderful and now you can really see it.


----------

